

Working on an Android tablet - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/working-on-android/

======
bitcartel
I would recommend the solar powered Logitech keyboard [1] as it means one less
thing to worry about charging. Does anybody know of a solar powered trackpad?

[1] [http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/Wireless-Solar-
Keyboar...](http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/product/Wireless-Solar-
Keyboard-K760-for-Mac?crid=26)

------
noinsight
I didn't know Android supported standard mice. How does that work exactly, do
you get a regular cursor or what? I'm guessing you can't use that for standard
control gestures?

~~~
bergie
With a regular mouse you get a cursor. Many features work with drag-and-drop.

With the magic trackpad you can also do gestures like two-finger swipes and
pinching

